# The Last Gods - In Game - The Candlelight Avengers



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

The Last Gods​
The night air is chilly, but the crackling fire you've started warms your bones comfortably. Crickets chirp, and you smile up at the stars, glad for the quiet evening.

There is a loud roar, and you are blinded momentarily as the campfire suddenly surges up into the air. The flames split down the middle, revealing an abyss that leaches the warmth from your soul. Out of this hellish place stumbles a black-cloaked figure clutching a sythe. Quickly you reach for your weapons.

The strange apparition staggers for a moment. Then, gathering its strength, it pulls back the hood on its cloak. Beneath is a blackened skull with stars for eyes.

"I am Azrael, Lord of the Undead" it hisses. "Or rather, I will be Azrael, after time itself has died." 

Even as Azrael speaks, decay begins to eat away at its body, and the god shudders. Holding one arm up to watch as tiny fissures form in its bones, the deity sighs, "Ah, sweet Entropy, come to claim me at last."

Its gaze sweeps back to you. "But no, not just yet. First, I must set events in motion."

Weakness begins to overcome Azrael, and it sinks to one knee. "Long ago, I became the most powerful of all the gods, in spite of my enemies' efforts to stop me. Delirious with power, I destroyed the other gods and eventually fell to feasting upon the souls of their worshippers. After devouring every living creature, I consumed the planets and, eventually, the stars themselves, until I was left alone, in darkness."

The god struggles to finish its message as its bones turn to dust and blow away, "Unexpectantly, I felt remorse for what I had done. I grieved for the universe I had destroyed, but I lacked the power to recreate it. So, I have come to you, to beg you to do what I cannot."

Azrael reaches into his cloak and produces a leather sack. "Take these items and use them."

As Azrael dissolves, it gasps out, "Kill me tonight, or tomorrow will never dawn."

All that remains is a pile of dust and a leather bag.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

Damien looks around at his companions and then bravely pokes at the sack for a moment with his rapier before picking it up and looking inside.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2006)

"Hold there Damien, we doth not know what perils may lie within.  I would not care to have lost such a fine companion to a bag of tricks, thus pass it to me and I shall brave what is within."

He gestures for the bag from his companion, his eyes holding that utter lack of fear for his preservation and only for the protection of his companions.

Turin's archaic and flowery speech has become more an idiosyncracy of his character than a pretence for haughtiness that most of you took it for at the beginning, it is truly just a part of his nature and the way in which he honors those around him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2006)

*Kori Miron, female human wu jen/candle caster*

Kori starts at the appearance of Azrael, and she had been groping for her candle of dismissal in hopes of dispersing the creature from whence it came, when it spoke.  She was transfixed in fascinated horror at his story, and simply stared at the bag for a minute when he finally dissolved.

"Oh... sweet flames of night..." she murmurs and rises to her feet.  "Turin, please, no one doubts your bravery, but we have no idea what that creature was.  I am as eager as you to prevent a tragedy of that magnitude, but we can take a moment or two to make sure all is as it appears to be," Kori says, gesturing for caution.  She murmurs a bright word and passes her hand in front of her eyes, which turn silver as she invokes her spell of detection.  "Show me the magics that brought Azrael here tonight, and what he gifts us with, spirits of air..."

OOC: _Detect magic_, looking for lingering auras from Azrael as well as any auras on the items in the bag (and the appropriate school thereof, Spellcraft +19, Knowledge (arcana) +17).  Also she'll try to think hard about what what she knows about Azrael or where he might be found in _this_ time.  Knowledge (religion) +11, and Knowledge (the planes) +14.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

--Double post---


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

"Like the last time you braved that chest?  I think I can take care of this my friend."

Damien decides that caution is perhaps warented however, and searches the bag for any traps before opening it, waiting on Kori to give the ok.

OOC: Yeah, I know, unlikely, but it will keep the knight happy.  Search +10


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

(OOC: Yay for knowledge skills!)

"Yes, let's wait to hear the magic.  And then if we think it isn't a trick, I'll open it after everyone else backs away.  Damien may be more enterprising, and Turin, you are certainly more brave, but I can best survive a nasty surprise."

*Jharvym waits for the results of Kori's spell.  Assuming Azrael was not some sort of illusion, he will open the bag.*  

(OOC: He will be spending 1 PP for +4 to all saves if he has to make a save.  This gives him extremely high saves)


----------



## Fenris (Jun 7, 2006)

"I think I may trip over you all rush to open the bag first" laughs Kerin. "Fine open it, try your luck. But if this Azreal, was indeed truthful, he would not have given us tools we are unable to use. Likewise were he deceiving us, I have no doubt our little campfire would have become a bonfire to consume us all and be devoured into the rift in the air he created. So by all means open, open it I say and let us delve the mysteries Fate has lain at our feet."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

"I agree, pending Kori's investigation.  I had gone through the same logic myself, with one extra thread.  If Azrael was just an illusion created by some weaker entity, it may be possible that it is a trick."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 8, 2006)

OOC: What is the time of day, have we heard of Azreal before

As surprised as the rest Azrim leaps to his feet readies his shield and prepares to call upon his magic to defend himself, when the apparition takes no threatening actions Azrim pauses to listen to his tale then begins to speak to himself in his deep rich baritone"Hmm an interesting tale indeed, if what he says is true, then he has travelled back from the future into his past to set into motion events that will lead to his own destruction, this of course raises many questions"

Azrim begins to run his right hand through his beard in a gesture you've all come to know, means that he is thinking deeply and nearly oblivious to the outside world "Firstly time travel is not only possible, but it is possible to change events in the past, after all what would be the point in Azreal coming back to this point in time if we couldn't succeed in this endeavour, otherwise the fact that he came back would be proof of our failure in and of itself, therefore this also proves Quails theorem that there are infact an infinite number of realities, thus Azreal has left his realty where he ended up destroying everything to return to our reality, this also prove Gails theorem that not only are there an infinite number of realities but there is also a prime reality, or base reality, thus by returning to our reality at this point in time, Azreal hopes to shift the prime reality slightly onto a new track"

Beginning to pace backwards and forwards between his friend "Secondly tonight is the only chance we have to kill Azreal, obviously his plan to overthrow all of the other Gods is already set in motion, if we don't stop him now he will succeed and everything and everyone we know and love will be gone"

Coming to a stop over the remains of Azreal "Thirdly Azreal knows that this realties version of himself won't listen to reason otherwise he would have appeared directly to his past self and explained matters, he knows that it is only _after_ destroying this universe will he come to know regret, thus it is pointless for us to try to reason with the current incarnation of Azreal, as he will believe that we are mearly trying to stop the destruction of our universe, which of course we will be trying to do."

"And finally we have less than 12 hours to complete his mission, hmm, the fact that he choose us for this task raises a number a possible scenarios, a) we're the only people who can accomplish this task, b) we're in close proximity to either Azreal or some vital facet of his plan to destroy all that there is.  I sincerely doubt that we've the only ones who could accomplish this task with the tools Azreal has provided, no it's more likely that we are the most qualified who happen to be in close proximity to Azreal of some vital facet of his plan."

"If we're in close proximity to Azreal that will make things easier, but personally I hope that we just happen to be close to some vital item or structure upon which his plans hang, that way we'll be able to thwart stop his plan, if this is the case then no doubt this item or structure must be invested with some portion of his life-force, thus by destroying this item we'll destroy Azreal"

Oblivious to the discussion around him Azrim reaches down and opens the sack, still muttering to himself as he opens the sack and swiftly upends the sack, and empties the contents onto the ground. "This still leaves many questions unanswered of course, such as how do to locate the current Azreal, how to we get there in time to destroy him, and what do we use to destroy him."

"Hopefully whatever Azreal has left for us will answers these questions, no doubt there will items of artifact level power tailored for the individuals in this group, if he has half a brain he would also have left further instructions on how we can track Azreal down and kill him"

Kneeling down beside the items he begins to peruse through them and only now becomes aware that his companions have been trying to get his attention.

OOC: Since I choose 'inattentive' as a flaw I thought I might as well RP the flaw.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

(OOC: Jharvym will not let Azrim grab the sack or upend it.  He's been waiting to open it himself and watching it while Kori casts her divinations.  If necessary, he will Hustle and Dimension Leap, thus appearing and disappearing in the blink of an eye)


----------



## Fenris (Jun 8, 2006)

OOC: I think D20Dazza will leave us hanging until we kill each other trying to open the bag.

Kerin frowns at his muttering companion and mumbles something regarding fools and saving.

He then satnds up and watches the give and take as his friends quarrel over the bag.

_And so the universe is destroyed by over-inflated egoes and lack of courtesy_ he sadly thinks. Kerin walks away from the fire, the bag and the brewing fight into the darkening night. He sits upon a log outside the ring of light cast by the fire. From there he watches the events unfold.

_In a minute I am going to make them all wrestle for the privalege_ he thinks with a grin. _I suppose I ought to be glad that they are all so willing to throw themseleves into this cause, but I fear their own sense of purpose, self-importance, and selfishness are the root causes of this behaviour. It is as though a spell of greed were cast upon them_ he sighs.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 8, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Jharvym will not let Azrim grab the sack or upend it.  He's been waiting to open it himself and watching it while Kori casts her divinations.  If necessary, he will Hustle and Dimension Leap, thus appearing and disappearing in the blink of an eye)



As Azrim reaches for the sack he finally takes note that it has already be swiped by Jharvym, finally taking stock of the situation he notes the others interest in the contents, shrugging his shoulders slightly, he scowls at the others "Whats the hold up for, we don't have much time to find and kill Azreal you know"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"Take note--Kori is still casting Divinations to determine the nature of what we have seen as best she can."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2006)

*Act 1 - The Leather Bag*

Time seems to stand still as the seconds silently tick past and the enormity of the Gods request hits home. Your eyes follow what is left of the God as the biting winter wind starts to blow the dust across the clearing. Suddenly, there is an explosion of sound and movement as first Damien and then Azrin grab at the leather bag.

"Hold there Damien, we doth not know what perils may lie within.  I would not care to have lost such a fine companion to a bag of tricks, thus pass it to me and I shall brave what is within." says Lord Turin, his seemingly haughty voice booming across the clearing.

"Oh... sweet flames of night..." Kori murmurs as she rises to her feet.  "Turin, please, no one doubts your bravery, but we have no idea what that creature was.  I am as eager as you to prevent a tragedy of that magnitude, but we can take a moment or two to make sure all is as it appears to be," she says, gesturing for caution.  She murmurs a bright word and passes her hand in front of her eyes, which turn silver as she invokes her spell of detection. "Show me the magics that brought Azrael here tonight, and what he gifts us with, spirits of air..."

"Like the last time you braved that chest?  I think I can take care of this my friend." Damien says as he starts to examine the bag clutched firmly in his hand, Kori's voice becomes a barely heard drone in the background as he concentrates his attention on the leather bag.

"Yes, let's wait to hear the magic.  And then if we think it isn't a trick, I'll open it after everyone else backs away.  Damien may be more enterprising, and Turin, you are certainly more brave, but I can best survive a nasty surprise." Jharvym states firmly.

Kerin shakes his head and stalks away from the fire, finding a log to rest on he keeps his counsel to himself.

The remaining party members listen to Azrim's dissertation as the swashbuckler and the arcane caster concentrate on their tasks. The surprising thing is much of what Azrim says seems to make a weird sort of sense.

"Whats the hold up for? We don't have much time to find and kill Azreal you know" Azrim growls as the party waits for a verdict on the bag.

"Take note--Kori is still casting Divinations to determine the nature of what we have seen as best she can." Jharvym says, gently admonishing his dwarven companion.

Moments later, at almost the same time, the voices of Damien and Kori rise above the mumurings of the party *"All clear"*.

Damien crouches down and gently tips the bag so that it's conents spill onto the ground beside the fire. A scroll falls to the ground first and starts to roll towards the fire before biing quickly scooped up by Athear. Next a plain, grey dagger falls heavily to the ground and then a large diamond settles beside it, catching the light from the fire and shining with a golden beauty.

[sblock=Damien]No traps mate, it's a leather bag, and not that well made - you'd expect better from a God[/sblock]

[sblock=Kori]The magic is a powerful conjuration type that seemed to be riddled with transmutation magic. As to Azreal you've heard stories of him, but they're all associated with little known cults that spend most of their time dancing in graveyards and digging up the dead. You know more than anyone else about him though and would be able to provide LR with the answer to his OOC question[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"A scroll, a dagger, and a diamond?  How unusual," Jharvym looks over the scroll first to see if he can make out what is written, "We can make up guesses as to the use of the two other objects, but reading the scroll is most likely the next step.  Perhaps it has better instructions, as this Azrael may have realised he wouldn't have much time and thus written down his longer message."


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

"Or perhaps it's a spell," Damien says, picking up the empty bag, which hangs limply.  "Kinda shabby for a god, don't you think?  I could probably make something better."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"Yes, at worst, it will be a spell we need to cast.  I am hoping it offers some instruction, however.  I mean, we could make up our own uses for these if we want.  Cast the spell on the scroll, stab Azrael with the dagger and watch him die--or is it undie?--, and sell the diamond to buy a new home for the starving orphans.  But without directions, those aren't likely to be right."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2006)

Turin shakes his head, he had only wanted to keep the others from any danger and they squabbled over the bag like children, "I doth believe that Kori would have utmost knowledge over such matters, and the lady should be given scroll, dagger and diamond for her examination.  If you both doth quite your squabble, thou shall all be rendered what we must then perform."  He looks sullenly at the two standing over the items, a kind of fatherly disappointment in his expression.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 8, 2006)

Azrim watches in mute astonshment as the others discuss what is on the scroll "Moradins Beards, instead of endlessly discussing what may or may not be contained on the scroll how about you give it to Kori, Athear, Kerin and myself to examine," Azrim walks over and stands next to Kori and the others.

"As I've already explained it most likely contains plainly written instructions on what we need to do to find and kill Azreal, obviously the dagger is the tool to destroy Azreal, while the diamond is most likely allows us to either track him down, or transports us to him, either way we'll know once you hand it over"

Reaching up to carress his long flowing beard Azrim looks at the other thoughtfully "Also I'd be careful of handling the dagger and diamond too much if I were you, if they're indeed items of artifact level power, then they may have the means to control..." _weak minded fools_ "those untutored in the magical arts"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

> "Moradins Beards, instead of endlessly discussing what may or may not be contained on the scroll how about you give it to Kori, Athear, Kerin and myself to examine,



(OOC: Because we may already know what's on the scroll from Jharvym or Damien's reading it, that's why   Dazza hasn't told us yet.  Of course it'll be handed over immediately to the first person who asks for it if we can't read it)



> "they may have the means to control those untutored in the magical arts"




*Jharvym rolls his eyes.*

"Of the seven of us, at least six have some sort of discipline as strong or stronger than the study of the arcane.  A knight's honor, the power of the mind, a priest's faith in his deity...these are not to be taken lightly.  You have seen us in battle, so do not be so quick to dismiss your allies' mettle."


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

"If there're of that magnitude of power, it's possable any of us would have trouble controling them.  We're all in this togeather, so no use gettin' all high and mighty on us," Damien says.  "Besides, can't be much worse than those elven twins back in... well, let's just say there's worse things than controling artifacts.  So if you're done, why don't you tell us what's on the scroll?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 9, 2006)

Jharvym unfurls the scroll and clears his throat before beginning to read aloud.

_I have chosen your group because I think you are the most likely to succeed in killing me. My past self hopes to journey to the Mausoleum of the Gods, avoiding the gaurdians placed on the path leading there, and reach the Lethie Archway, where the Gem of Oblivion rests.

When gods wish to die, they journey to the mausoleum and step though the archway. Their powers are stripped from them by the gem, and their souls are sent to their final reward. My past self plans to steal the godly powers accumulated within the gem.

The diamond I have left you will transport your group to the mausoleum if you crush it. Unfortunately, it's a one way trip. You must find you own way back, if you can.

I realise that this quest seems impossible, but do not despair. I have also left you a powerful weapon in the form of Reckoner. If you use the blade to attack while my past self is distracted fighting with the Lord of Death, you MAY be able to strike the decisive blow.

By now I've already begun my progress toward the Archway. You must hurry._

Silence again settles across the clearing as you absorb the scrolls words.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

"Yep, looks we were pretty much on the money then Azrim."

"So the question is, guys, are we ready for a little field trip to the land of the dead?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2006)

"Just got to grab my things," Damien said.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 9, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yep, looks we were pretty much on the money then Azrim."
> 
> "So the question is, guys, are we ready for a little field trip to the land of the dead?"



"We neither have the choice nor the time to do otherwise" Picking up his backpack Azrim slips into the straps and readies his shield, "I'm ready"


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2006)

"Soon as we figure out how to crush a diamond that is" replies Kerin


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 9, 2006)

"Let's try one way, and if that doesn't work, then we try a hammer.  All ready?" Kori asks, and picks up the diamond.  Assuming she has the okay, she gives the diamond a mighty squeeze.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

"Just a second.  In case this Lord of Death does not take well to visitors, we may wish to ready our long-lasting augmentation effects before using the diamond," Jharvym points out, a bit surprised that this time he was the one asking Kori to slow down.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2006)

"Yes, a prudent precaution. Also we will want to be a bit closer to each other, holding hands even to ensure that we all are transported." adds Kerin with a just as unusual suggestion for preparation and caution.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 10, 2006)

"I _did_ ask if everyone was ready," Kori points out, and relaxes a bit.  She reviews her own spells for what might work best to protect herself and others for this fight.  Digging through her satchel, she pulls out four candles, two golden brown, two reddish brown.  "Turin, Kerin, you may make the best use of these, Jharvym and Demian too.  The golden ones enhance one's duribility, making it as a bear, and the reddish ones give one the strength of a bull.  They only last twelve minutes though, so it may be best to wait until you're sure you'll need them," she says, holding them out to be distributed as the fighters saw fit.  "Light them and drop them, they won't go out unless someone cancels their magic," she adds, digging out tindertwigs for them as well.  "I can give my skin the strength of stone and make my image wavering and hard to hit, if need be.  My little elemental friends may not be able to harm the god, but they can distract him and harry any minions he may have.  But I must wait to cast those when the battle is upon us, or I will waste my magic."


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

Damien accepts one of the reddish brown candles, "Your assistance is always appreciated Kori."  He puts it in a belt pouch.

"I have nothing to prepare, so I am ready when everyone else is."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

"I'll be okay with just my inertial barrier and claws as usual...the rest will need to wait until we see something worth fighting."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 11, 2006)

Using all of her strength Kori smashes the diamond against a boulder that Damien had earlier been using as a stool, with a great crack and a blinding flash of light the diamond splinters apart.

As the light fades, leaving sparkling motes dancing before your eyes, you find yourselves standing on a narrow path that leads off into the distance. On either side of you is a sheer drop of thousands of feet to what look like sharp rocks far below. Off in the distance, you can just make out the shape of an enormous building that must be the Mausoleum of the Gods.


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2006)

Damien looks around, "Everyone arive ok?"

Once he's ascertained that, "Let me go ahead just a bit and scout.  Looks like you can keep me in sight pretty easily, so I promise not to get into too much trouble without including you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 11, 2006)

"Just stay in Dimension Slide distance.  This place teems with psychic energy...it is overwhelming...almost exhilirating.  The beast screams for blood..."


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2006)

Assuming no objections, Damien will begin towards the Mausoleum of the Gods, giving himself a 60' cusion between him and the party, while he looks for potential pitfalls or dangers allong the way.

[sblock=OOC]Search +10, Spot +5, Listen +5.  Half rate move while searching, he's still moving at 25', which means the party should be able to follow him easily.  He'll go even slower if he gets too far ahead.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 12, 2006)

Kori nods at Damien, knowing that his advanced knowledge could give them the precious time to prepare themselves against Azrael or any of his minions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

*Jharvym keeps a careful eye on Damien as he stands near Kori, hoping to protect whichever of them comes into danger if he can.*


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 12, 2006)

Turin leads his mount on slowly, having dismounted but grasped the reigns as Kori smashed the diamond.

"Tis a splendid sight my friends, shall we then progress further."  He hefts Vanguard, his trusty shield, hand wresting on the pommel of Heartbrand.

As Damien takes the lead, Turin follows only a short length behind the roguish warrior.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 12, 2006)

Azrim shakes his head slighty and barely suppresses a sigh at Damiens suggestion to scout ahead on the narrow causeway _It's pretty hard for someone to ambush us on a causeway, oh well at least we're moving I suppose_


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 13, 2006)

The ground suddenly rumbles beneath your feet as everything lurches up and then falls back down. Hurled near the edge of the path, you can see the cause for the disturbance. What you thought was rocky ground is actually the skin of some enormous creature. The rumbling was the movement of its city-sized eye. Pupil dilating, the eye moves to focus on your party. Other than staring at you, however, the creature makes no overtly hostile moves.

Those attuned to magic suddenly feel a snap deep inside. A feeling of incredible sorrow and loss settles over you as realisation dawns, your magic is gone.

OOC: Access to all magic and psionics has been severed.


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2006)

Damien draws himself to a halt, looking at the eye, and then back at the party, then at the eye again.  As it makes no overtly hostile move, he then continues on his way, though a bit weary of the creature.

OOC: Items and active spells down too I take it?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 13, 2006)

Lord Turin pats the brow of his mount, assuring it of its safety.  "It doth seem that our path hath led us beyond the realm of any mortal."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 13, 2006)

Wandering along in a world of his own Azrim is brought sharply back to reality when is magic is severed and the floors heaves, looking over the edge at the huge eyeball Azrim reaches up and begins to stroke his long flowing beard "Intriguing, perhaps the eye has a similar ability to the central eye of a beholder, either way I suggest we move along quickly and hope our magic returns once we're out of sight of it"

Azrim then commences advancing towards the mausoleum at a brisk pace


----------



## Fenris (Jun 13, 2006)

Kerin sinks to one knee, his hand clutching at his heart.

_"Kord"_ he whispers sorrowfully. Never had he felt a loss like this. The spells were nothing compared to the loss of sense with Kord. He hadn't realized how closely he had felt the presence of his god. All these years it had built and built until it was a part of him as much as his heart. And now with that loss it felt as though his heart would burst.

Slowly, shaking tears from his eyes, he rises. 

"Yes, let us pass this place and see if we can come to place where the light shines more wholesomely. Though I were to feast here, I should die soon without Kord."

And Kerin draws his large sword, giving it a swing, and shoots Damien a grim smile and a nod to proceed.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2006)

Kori strangles a scream in her throat as her magic is ripped from her.  Never had she been without the subtle currents of power that ran through all of nature, never had the power deserted her.  Panic descended, and looking at Kerin, she saw the same sense of loss.  Damien's comment penetrated her fear, and she grasped at it like drowning man at a branch.  "Yes, that must be it, it must be..." she gasps, and skitters forward frantically.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

*Jharvym is overwhelmed with frustration and barely bridled rage as the energies howling within his psyche are let loose without the focus of his psionic power, fiery wisps let loose to gambol about his mind like a chaotic playground.  Even with his own terrible sense of loss, he still finds Kerin's comment just a tad melodramatic.*


----------



## ringojim (Jun 14, 2006)

Rage shoots through Athear very core, the connection he feels between the fire within and the  spirit of the world torn away.  He staggers half a step, takes a deep breath and unshoulders his bow.  Clutching the bow tight enough to whiten all his knuckles Athear draws an arrow and continues forward noting the effect on his friends and silently vowing vengance on whoever has done this to them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

*Jharvym grins slightly and looks to Athear.*

"What do you say you and I stab the damn thing's eye out?  If it wouldn't probably get us all killed, I'd go try right now."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 14, 2006)

Watching the melodrama of his colleagues Azrim grows indignant at their antics "Come on you babies, instead of standing around and squawking like newborn cubs, how about we carry on with our mission.  Our powers will either return or they won't, either way crying about it won't make them come back" giving the rest of the spellcasters a scowl of disapproval Azrim clomps forward eager to enter the mausoleum.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 14, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Watching the melodrama of his colleagues Azrim grows indignant at their antics "Come on you babies, instead of standing around and squawking like newborn cubs, how about we carry on with our mission.  Our powers will either return or they won't, either way crying about it won't make them come back" giving the rest of the spellcasters a scowl of disapproval Azrim clomps forward eager to enter the mausoleum.




"Let me shave that precious beard of yours and piss on your ancestors grave, my squat friend, then tell me of your loss. This is no mere loss of ephemeral, ethereal threads of magic, but the loss of contact with more then the source of my power, but the power the drives me and fulfills my being. And I will not tolerate the belittlement, trivialization or *RIDICULE OF MY LOSS*!" ends Kerin in roar.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

*Jharvym glances sidelong at Kori and the others, noting their genuine feelings of loss and sadness, each different from his own.  He glares at Azrim.*

"Stop being such a jerk--just because you can stand their and act all blase doesn't mean that other people here aren't suffering from what has happened.  I thought that even though you got your magic from books that you were like us, but I guess you are not.  The magic isn't part of you at all...the rest of us have all lost a part of ourself, even Kerin whose part of himself is another entity as well."

"To call others baby about it is uncalled for.  When you take a greatsword wound through the back and lie bleeding on the ground asking Kerin for healing, does he call you a baby?"

(EDIT: Looks like Fenris beat me to yelling at Azrim  I bet I started typing first )


----------



## Fenris (Jun 14, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Jharvym glances sidelong at Kori and the others, noting their genuine feelings of loss and sadness, each different from his own.  He glares at Azrim.*
> 
> "Stop being such a jerk--just because you can stand their and act all blase doesn't mean that other people here aren't suffering from what has happened.  I thought that even though you got your magic from books that you were like us, but I guess you are not.  The magic isn't part of you at all...the rest of us have all lost a part of ourself, even Kerin whose part of himself is another entity as well."
> 
> ...




Kerin calms down a bit as Jharvym speaks. Kerin claps him on the shoulder. "Thank you for your kind words Jharvym, but come now is not the time for angry words, but to work together."

OOC:  Slow poke


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

*Jharvym nods.*

"Yes, I agree.  We must work as a team.  I think we often do so well, when we focus.  I'm just saying, he can insult me, and I don't mind.  But _never_ insult my friends."

(OOC: Nah, just long-winded )


----------



## ringojim (Jun 14, 2006)

Having a quiet chuckle at the look on Azrim's face and taking heart from the spirit shown by his friends Athear nods and says

"Jharvym I bet you I could stick an arrow right in the middle of that things iris but yeah it might get a bit grumpy about that"  "It's not draconic is it, oh boy here comes the rush"

Grumbling to himself Athear moves almost to the edge and kneels down to have a closer look at the eye and the skin around it.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 14, 2006)

Whiping the spittle from his face Azrim grins affectionately at Kerin "I'm glad my words had the desired effect of shaking you from your sense of loss lad, like you I have lost much, but we must press forward and complete our mission, mayhap our powers will return once we reach the mauseleom" chuckling to himself Azrim continues forward seeing Athear glaring at him Azrim offers him a wink with a smile on his face.


----------



## ringojim (Jun 14, 2006)

Unable to determine what type of creature he finds himself upon Athear moves forward, bow at the ready wanting to provide cover for Damien should it be needed.

[sblock]Daz, wanna do a spot check as far in front as I can.  Spot +4.  Also, are our items suppressed here?[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 14, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Whiping the spittle from his face Azrim grins affectionately at Kerin "I'm glad my words had the desired effect of shaking you from your sense of loss lad, like you I have lost much, but we must press forward and complete our mission, mayhap our powers will return once we reach the mauseleom" chuckling to himself Azrim continues forward seeing Athear glaring at him Azrim offers him a wink with a smile on his face.





"Once again the Dwarven race is proved to be without humor" says Kerin grimly.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2006)

[sblock=ringojim]All magic/psionics gone  Your knowledge of things arcane, and your sharp elven eyes and spot do, though lead you to believe that you are, in fact, on a deathstar sized beholder - Hey Wally, get that up ya, go the BLUES[/sblock]


----------



## ringojim (Jun 14, 2006)

ooc: Dazza, can I do a knowledge arcana role to see if I know anything about the effect of a beholder's stare (know arc +13) .


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2006)

[sblock=ringojim]You know that the normal beholder has the ability to cancel all magic (and psionics) just by staring at something. They have also been known to command monsters and people, disintergrate matter, cause people to flee in fear, cause people to drop dead, cause flesh to turn to stone, inflcit horrible wounds, cause creatures to fall asleep mid action, and cause creatures and objects to move violently through the air just by looking at them with one of their 10 eye stalks[/sblock]


----------



## ringojim (Jun 14, 2006)

Athear thinks for a moment and says Guys, I think it was that thing staring at us that nailed our magic, if I put an arrow in that eye will we get our magic back?  I know I could make the shot


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2006)

The beholder you stand upon is the size of a small planet, its eye the size of a small country (or tasmania), your arrows won't do much to affect it.


----------



## ringojim (Jun 14, 2006)

Do any of you guys know much about beholders?  This ones a big sucker but it'd be good to have our magic back.  They always get more powerful as they get bigger?  What'd you reckon, shall I stick it and see what happens?  It could be funny!


----------



## ringojim (Jun 14, 2006)

Might be good for shock value though!  hehe.  It certainly won't expect us to mess with it!  Are we game guys? What do you reckon?  Lets go it!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

"I wouldn't unless you want a planet-sized disintegrate ray shot at us.  I do have an idea though.  If we could somehow move out of range, we could try to block off the line of effect with a sheet of lead or something like that...or we could go inside a building--the walls should keep us safe from the effect."


----------



## ringojim (Jun 14, 2006)

You guys get to the entrance, I'll get as close as I can then hit it.  As I do I'll shout you run in I'll leg it down and join you.  Let's see what happens!]


----------



## ringojim (Jun 14, 2006)

Oops, wrong thread:



			
				ringojim said:
			
		

> Jharvym, you guys make a bolt for the door,I'm gonna wing this sucker & see what happens. I'll wait til  I see you are down there. Go, go, go! Wooooohoooooo!





Run guys!  See ya in Bahamutville


----------



## Fenris (Jun 14, 2006)

"Athear, wait a moment. Don't do anything rash yet. Let us all move past this thing. If this thing is so large, it will not notice gnats such as us unless we sting it. If we cannot avoid it, then let us consider other means. But I fear any attack will only anger it. Let sleeping beholders lie." cautions Kerin


----------



## ringojim (Jun 14, 2006)

If I can  avoid such a large enemy I shall but if by injuring it I may restore our magic it is a worthy sacrifce.  Get ye hence to the building yonder and I'll give it something to contemplate.  Life's been lacking adventure lately!


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 14, 2006)

"Athear, waste not thine arrows here in such rash action.  For it be unwise to shake that which you doth stand upon."  The knight looks sternly at the elven sorcerer, "Let us haste to the Mausoleum together."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

"Aye, as Turin says, that...'doth' be not such a good idea, at least for now.  However, do keep it in mind as a last resort."


----------



## ringojim (Jun 14, 2006)

Go inside, see if one of you can cast, if so give me the thumbs up & all is good otherwise I shall distract the beast.  C ya soon"


----------



## Fenris (Jun 14, 2006)

Kerin sheathes his sword and approaches Athear, placing his hands on his sholders ina fatherly gesture. "Athear, I know you are trying to help here. And while this excursion may require many of us to sacrifice ourselves for the future, this is not that time yet. Let us all proceed to the temple. If we cannot regain access to our magic, I will draw my bow with you from there, or better yet stab the thing with my sword. But let us all go to the temple first."

OOC: Ringo man, I know your excited from all the sports, but come on   


D20Dazza Only
[sblock] If Athear refuses again Kerin will cry out "The loss of magic has addled his wits, come let us restrain him!" and will initiate a grapple and attempt to move him bodily towards the temple. I have a +15 grapple check to his +7.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2006)

Kori looks from Athear to the others with a combination of amusement at his antics and worry at his insanity.  "Let's run first, once inside the mausoleum we may be out of its range.  If not, then we can consider bloodier actions," Kori pronounces, agreeing with the general sentiment.  She picks up the hem of her robe and begins to head toward the mausoleum at a trot (provided the others do as well).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

*Jharvym nods and walks apace with Kori, his usual enhanced speed notably lacking with his enchanted sandals drained of their power.*

(OOC: Of course, if needed for the grapple, he'll stay behind and help )


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2006)

The eye is hundreds of feet below you (there has been structures built atop the beast), the only way to get to it would be to climb down, which would entail all sorts of risks. The Masoleum is a fair distance away from where you currently stand, a path leads in the direction of the building which Jharvym and Kori have started to proceed down.


----------



## ringojim (Jun 15, 2006)

Grumbling slightly, Athear stands and proceeds towards the mausoleum. 
Never let me have any fun, just like when we saw that Taresque!  I could got I know I could.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 15, 2006)

"We know chief, we know you could"  says Kerin as he clasps Athear around the shoulders and walks down the causeway with him discussing "whatifs" and "couldabins".


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2006)

The path leads to a gap several hundred feet across. Reaching the end of the road and looking down, you can make out a narrow bridge long enough to span the gap. Unfortunately, the bridge rests on the ground far below you. A glow catches your eye as the sun(?) glistens off something metal near your feet. Squatting down you see six metal rings attached to chains leading into the cliff face.


----------



## ringojim (Jun 15, 2006)

Hmm, anyone much of a climber?  Never really got around to it myself.

ooc: Daz, what about the stuff in my bag of holding?  Do I have access to it?
also can I do a spot to see if I can see chains/ropes going up the other side (spot +4)


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2006)

[sblock=ringojim]For all intents and purposes your bag of holding, while under the gaze of the beholder, is a heshen sack. Yep, you can see chains on the other side with your sharp elven eye sight[/sblock]


----------



## ringojim (Jun 15, 2006)

Athear stows his bow in its usual spot over his shoulder and realising he doesn't, at this point have any arrows (quiver of Ehlonna) starts to swear under his breath again.

ooc: roughly how far down is it?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2006)

OOC: couple of hundred feet, give or take a foot or two.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2006)

"Worst-case scenario will be that we are attacked while trying to climb.  We should have those who are skilled at nonmagical ranged combat ready their bows while one of us tries it.  Unless anyone is actually skilled at climbing, I suggest either Damien or myself due to being far less burdened by armour."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 15, 2006)

"Aye, sounds like a plan. I still have my bow and quiver" says Kerin holding his quiver towards Athear.


----------



## ringojim (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks mate, once they're across you go, I'll cover you then come across myself.  Not real keen on this climbing thing, best not have anyone below me to fall on.  What do you reckon?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

"I just have a bad feeling that something ominous is going to happen soon..."

"Could one of you lend me a melee weapon just in case?"
 

*If there is no other way to reach the mausoleum in sight, once he has a weapon, Jharvym will lead the way, with Damien close behind in case they get ambushed below.*

(OOC: Climb +3 due to lowered Strength)


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

"I shall lead the way.  Help me for a moment with my armor."

Unbuckling a few plates from his armor and stowing his shield, Lord Turin turns towards his mount.  "It is a horror that I am confronted with, my mount cannot descend the cliff."  He pats the warhorse on the nose, loosing some of its gear to make it more comfortable and placing a feedbag over its mouth so that it may eat.

He lashes his shield to his back along with the freed plates from his armor, although the weight is great, it no longer restricts his movement.

He walks over to the edge, then looking at the metal ring, reaches down and picks it up.  "Perchance this has a purpose?"  He gives it a stout tug.









*OOC:*


With his sectioned armor broken down all the way and with his shield strapped to his back, he's got a +6 Climb check.  Yay for sectioned armor.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2006)

You ready yourself for the climb, the wain light glistening off the metal rings lieing at the edge of the cliff. Lord Turin graps one of the rings and tries to pull it but it doesn't move, he does though note that it is connected to a chain that descends deep into the cliff face and that the five remaining rings also have chains attached.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

"Doth anyone possess rope which may aid our descent?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

"Not I.  I would usually just Dimension Slide.  Do you think we 'doth' be able to climb down a chain?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

*OOC:*


I had assumed the chain was short and just anchored to the wall, although I guess "descends deep into the cliff face" could mean that it is anchored and then runs down the wall.


----------



## ringojim (Jun 16, 2006)

No rope I'm afraid but I do have a couple of spare daggers if they are of use Jharvym. Here catch!  Just jokes!

ooc:Athear hands Jharvym two daggers


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

"Much thanks, although for some odd reason that I'll never understand, my extensive combat training with two claws does not leave me any the wiser as to how to use two daggers at once.  Still better than my fists though, most certainly."

(OOC: @Ferrix--At firs description I thought they descended down for climbing.  But now I'm not sure )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2006)

Kori looks at the long descent down and gulps.  Even with only her bag to encumber her, she was not particularly strong.  The thought of losing her grip and falling to her death did not appeal at all...  "I would be willing to sacrifice a few yards of clothing to make a short rope to tie me to someone else.  I am not very strong, you all know this, and I fear to fall..." she says quietly, her eyes wet as she confesses her weakness.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

"You shall have my aid dearest Kori, do not fear for it is upon my strength which you may lean today."  Lord Turin looks over the edge attempting to size-up the difficulty of the climb down.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

"It's okay Kori...we'll make it through this.  Please don't cry.  I'll tell you what--I'm basically carrying nothing, and you aren't very heavy, so I'll carry you down with me when I go."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2006)

The chains go into the mountain, a closer examination (peering through one of the small holes the chains go into) shows what appears to be cogs and wheels inside.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

"Cogs and wheels?  Perhaps this is some crazy means of conveyance.  But there are only six rings and seven of us.  Kori, I'll hold you so you don't fall.  If the rest of us all pull together, maybe it will go.  Maybe it will kill us too, but climbing a sheer cliff face surely will."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 16, 2006)

"There's only one way to find out. And whether Kord is with me or not, I still trust my fate to Luck" and with that Kerin grabs a chain and tugs at it to see if it will move,


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 17, 2006)

Kerin pulls on the chain but doesn't have the strength to move it. The remaining five rings twinkle invitingly in the pale light.


----------



## ringojim (Jun 17, 2006)

Turin, is there some way we could get your fine steed to assist a few of us with pulling on these chains, then perhaps we could discover their purpose.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 17, 2006)

"Tis a warbreed sir, not a draft horse.  Possessing neither hitch nor bit for such an affair, perhaps thou could rig something?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 17, 2006)

"You know, I have some rope if you realy need it.  You guys coming or what?" Damien calls from up front, finaly having turned around in frustration of no one following.

OOC: Damien has a +9 to climb, +11 with a rope, and 50' of rope.  Daz, NPC me till I et back on monday


----------



## Bront (Jun 17, 2006)

"You know, I have some rope if you realy need it.  You guys coming or what?" Damien calls from up front, finaly having turned around in frustration of no one following.

OOC: Damien has a +9 to climb, +11 with a rope, and 50' of rope.  Daz, NPC me till I et back on monday


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 18, 2006)

"Let us at least try all pulling on the chains at once before we resort to climbing.  Otherwise, I fear at least one of us may perish in the climb."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 18, 2006)

"Friend Damien, thou realize thine rope falls epicly short, do thou not?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 19, 2006)

"Let's make a plan.  Everyone, grab hold of one of these chains.  That might trigger something to happen.  If it is magical, though, the beholder is going to have to close its eye before the magic can raise the bridge or what-not.  There are seven of us to the six rings.  There's probably a guardian or something that will challenge us when we do it, or that would be my guess at the cliche.  Why don't all of you grab a ring while I prepare to meet the guardian head on."

(OOC: Readying an action to Dimension Slide if we get attacked and magic has come up--hopefully nothing will come kill us, but I'll give my destination if we're unlucky and we get ambushed (hopefully I can surprise them by Dimension Sliding right next to them and Hustle-ing to an attack ))


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2006)

Kori is touched by her friends' willingness to help her, and smiles at each in turn, gratitude evident in her gaze.  She looks at the chains a bit doubtfully, but nods.  "I'm not terribly strong, but with all of us together," she says and gets ready to pull at Jharvym's signal.


----------



## ringojim (Jun 19, 2006)

We could tie Jharvym's rope to one stirrup of Lord Turin's steed, pass it through the rings then tie it to the other stirrup.  Then three of us take hold to each side of the rope and haul with the assistance of the mighty galloper.  This leaves Jharvym free to defend us from ambush.  What do you think?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 19, 2006)

Azrim listens to his friends plans with a distracted air, all the while his gaze shifts from the large eye of the Beholder to the gap in the pathway "Hmm by my calculations once we begin to descend down the gap we should be out of sight of the Beholders magic negating gaze" gazing around Azrim sees that some of his companions have rope "My thesis can be tested quite simply, tie the rope around me and lower me down the gap, if my magic re-initializes I would be able to use my boots of levitation to help lower the rest of you to the ground and then back up the other side"


----------



## ringojim (Jun 19, 2006)

It certainly sounds worth a try Azrim, where can we anchor a rope?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 19, 2006)

The rings catch what little light remains of the day.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 19, 2006)

"That sounds like a good idea, Azrim, but if there is an ambush, we are likely to be more vulnerable climbing than walking.  Let's try the rings first and then if that doesn't work, we'll definitely go for the rope hypothesis."

*Jharvym waits for six people to pull on the rings, or five people and Turin's horse, and then he gives the signal, still readied as before.  He stands near Kori to try to protect her.*


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 19, 2006)

Lord Turin grasps a steel ring his gauntleted hand, prepared to pull with all his mettle and resolve.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 19, 2006)

Azrim moves over to help the others pull on the chains


----------



## ringojim (Jun 20, 2006)

Athear grabs a ring and braces, ready to go.
come on, lets get into it


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 20, 2006)

You all heave on the rings in your hands at the same time and hear a series of gears grind to life below your feet. Looking over the edge you see the bridge slowly rising from the canyon floor far below. 

But, that's not the only change in your environment. Another eye, this one smaller and attached to a stalk, snakes out from behind the beholder and blasts where you stand with a ray, just as the central eye winks shut. You feel a lurch and then a slam as you fall to the ground momentarily dazed and blinded. Well, not exactly blinded but everything is out of focus, as if you're looking out of someone elses eyes.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 20, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> You all heave on the rings in your hands at the same time and hear a series of gears grind to life below your feet. Looking over the edge you see the bridge slowly rising from the canyon floor far below.
> 
> But, that's not the only change in your environment. Another eye, this one smaller and attached to a stalk, snakes out from behind the beholder and blasts where you stand with a ray, just as the central eye winks shut. You feel a lurch and then a slam as you fall to the ground momentarily dazed and blinded. Well, not exactly blinded but everything is out of focus, as if you're looking out of someone elses eyes.



Azrim closes his eyes and reaches up to touch his face, holding his hand in front of his face he opens his eyes and gazes at his hand.


----------



## ringojim (Jun 20, 2006)

Athear tries to stand.  Reaching for his sword he looks toward his companions.  Thinking "man that hurt, are they alright?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 20, 2006)

(OOC: Jharvym's readied action is triggered when they are attacked.  He attempts to Dimension Slide out of the area.  If necessary, he will add a Hustle and use two Dimension Slides instead of one

A special beholder indeed    )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 20, 2006)

"Spirits of fire and damnation, what was that?" Kori exclaims, pressed to the ground, her eyes darting about searching for more danger.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2006)

Azrim touches his face, something seems wrong, he holds his hand up before his eyes, surely that isn't his.

Athear gazes at his friends who are slowly rising to their feet, they all appear to be OK but then he notes that there appears to be a new member of the party, an elf dressed exactly as he is.

Kori's eyes alight upon a body slowly rising a couple of feet away from her. The body is dressed exactly as she is.

As you stand you all see that the central eye of the beholder is again staring at you and the eyestalk is retreating.

OOC: Rystil where were you DSing to? And how long does it take, it's a 6 second window of opportunity you have.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 21, 2006)

"Incredible it can only be trans-ocular-location, we're literally seeing thru each others eyes" seeing the central eye beginning to open "I suggest we cross the bridge as quickly as possible before we have any other nasty surprises"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2006)

(OOC: Dimension Sliding 50 feet away to dodge the blast, and another 50 feet if that isn't enough)


----------



## ringojim (Jun 21, 2006)

Athear puts a hand on his sword hilt and challenges Where did you come from Elf?  Who sent you?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2006)

*Jharvym eithers looks on from his position safely to the side or if somehow hit him anyway, from amongst the group while someone else undoubtably finds him or herself off to the side.*

""Damn it!  It looks like the thing has switched mind and body!  I only hope that everyone trained in combat is still in an able body, then, and that the effects are temporary.  None of these defenses are deadly though...is this place trying to just annoy us so much that we'll leave?"


----------



## ringojim (Jun 21, 2006)

What! You say we've changed bodies?Athear looks down trying to work out if this is true whose body he is in.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 21, 2006)

ringojim said:
			
		

> What! You say we've changed bodies?Athear looks down trying to work out if this is true whose body he is in.



"Changed bodies?" Azrim reaches up to touch his beard, then looks done at touches his body to see if his hands are truely showing what he is seeing


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2006)

Athear/Kerin looks down at his unfamiliar, strangely heavy body to find it encased in platemail, a weighty sword hangs from his hip and threatens to pull him back to the ground. 

[sblock=ringo]It might take a moment or two to get used to the weight of the armour, weapons and items and his new found stength in this body - only a moment or two.[/sblock]

Azrim/Turin reaches up to touch his beard, and his hand eventually (that seemed to take longer to reach the chin than it should of!) meets a smoothly shaven, square chin.

[sblock=Lord Raven]It'll take a moment or two for you to get used to the new proportions of your body - only a moment or two[/sblock]

Jharvym watches his freinds from around 50 feet away, they seem to be OK, all are standing up at least, but they seem a little stunned, groggy even.


----------



## ringojim (Jun 21, 2006)

Slowly standing Athear/Kerin takes a couple of wobbly steps and looks around giggling.  

Man the view is good from up here.  Kerin you still here? How do walk around in all this armour dude, it's as heavy as a very heavy thing! 

Athear steps slightly away from the others, draws his sword and takes a few experimental swipes.  

 Cool, I can swing this good! Woooohoooo!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 21, 2006)

Kori purses her lips as she looks down at her body.  "Changeable water and unbearable tide!  I agree with Jharvym, let us begone before something else happens!"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 21, 2006)

Azrim/Turin looks around and finally lays eyes upon his old body, clomping over on unsteady feet "Okay who ever is in my body I expect you to take good care of it, how about you hand over my stuff, obviously you'll need to keep on my armour, otherwise everything else is mine" looking around at his friends "Lord Turin where ever you are I suggest you come over and pick up your gear"


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2006)

Damien/Kori looks around and checks himself/herself out, hands moving about.

"Um, I seem to be missing something..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2006)

*Jharvym watches his companions closely and tries to figure it out.*

"Okay, Kori is in Athear's body based on the expressions, Azrim must be in Turin's body based on the micromanaging and the fact that he is looking for the real Turin, Athear is in Kerin's body based on the general demeanour change, and assuming everyone swapped...and Turin wouldn't be doing that to a lady, even while he is a lady, I guess, that means..."

"Damien!  Come on, I know this is your modus operandi, but that's not respectful to Kori--even when you _are_ Kori at the moment."


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2006)

Damian/Kori chuckles, "You got me all wrong here.  Just trying to figure out what's going on, and get used to the new form.  Things just don't feel like they're in the right place and all, you know?  I mean no disrespect Kori, you should know that."

Damien/Kori tests out his/her new body with a few standing in place jumps and a quick cartwheel.  "I can get used to this, but I think with all due respect, I'd rather have my old body back."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 21, 2006)

"Okay since we don't know how long we're going to remain in these forms I suggest we get a move on to the mausoleum" Azrim/Turin turns to look at himself up and down "Pass me the tablet and the scrollcase on your belt, that's all I need to cast my spells"

Receiving the items Azrim/Turin begins marching towards the mausoleum.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2006)

*Jharvym nods.*

"I agree.  And I _still_ think we're going to be ambushed soon--well, unless they decide to destroy all our equipment next for a laugh or something like that.  Perhaps I had best take point since I am all in one piece?" 

_'At least for now'_ he adds to himself.

*Jharvym will take point and walk across the bridge, trying to stay close enough to defend everyone, even if something comes from behind, though he expects a frontal assault.*


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2006)

"Damien friend, it doth seem that thou self is chagrined regardless of thy form.  Treat thy form with respect, while thy lady Kori doth not inhabit it upon the moment, it tis her nonetheless."  It must be quite odd for Damien to be getting a lecture on propriety from his own lips, surely stranger things are yet to come.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 22, 2006)

Azrim/Kerin stands slowly upon wobbly legs taking stock of the situation.

He starts to laugh out loud.

"Ho ho friend dwarf, where are your words designed to fire me up when I am in possesion of your beard now"  he said laughing and stroking his new beard. "But I agree, let us proceed across this bridge while it stands, it may yet fall. Kord willing we will return to our forms soon enough, but if not, well we have a diety to kill. And I intend to do so from from four feet or six!"


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2006)

Damien/Kori nods to Jharvym, "Sounds good Jharvym, I don't want to put Kori in harms way.  Don't think my reflexes are up to snuff at the moment."


----------



## ringojim (Jun 22, 2006)

Athear/Kerin sheaths his sword, takes 5 arrows from Kerin's quiver and offers them to Kori/Athear.  It may be that the martial skills have stayed with the body.  You may want to try your hand with my bow.  It could be interesting to have a different set of skills for a while.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 22, 2006)

Kori/Athear takes a look at her new body, male, elven, and altogether far too strange.  "Though at least I'm not weighed down with metal, friend Athear, I thank you for that.  Please, let us get going before... something else happens.  And something else will happen, as sure as the sun will set," she says half to herself.


----------



## ringojim (Jun 22, 2006)

Please Kori, take some arrows, you can use my quiver, we just cannot reach those I had stored before the beholder struck.  I believe there to be a strong chance you have access to my ability with a bow.  Im not too bad a shot either


----------



## Fenris (Jun 22, 2006)

ringojim said:
			
		

> Please Kori, take some arrows, you can use my quiver, we just cannot reach those I had stored before the beholder struck.  I believe there to be a strong chance you have access to my ability with a bow.  Im not too bad a shot either




"You still ain't laddie" says Azrim/Kerin reaching up and slapping his old body on the back. "It's been a good body boyo. Enjoy it and use it well."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2006)

You march swiftly across the bridge and arrive safely on the other side. As your feet leave the bridge you hear the sound of cranks and cogs whirring again and the bridge starts to smoothly descend. 

The path continues on towards the masoleum, which is now not too far ahead. Walking cautiously over a rise in the path you see an enormous man sitting cross legged on the ground about 100' ahead. His skin is light blue and his hair silvery white. He rises, a gargantuan morningstar swinging menacingly at his hip, and slowly walks towards you.

"I am Wayfickle, Gaurdian of the Masoleum. Leave or perish. The only way into the masoleum is through me"

The beholder's main eye watches on, blocking all use of magic and psionics.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2006)

Damien/Kori looks on in awe.  "Ho now friend.  There must be some room for negotiation."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2006)

"How did the last to enter the Mausoleum get past here then?  We've come to stop the universe from being destroyed by Azrael, Lord of the Undead, who seeks the power of the dead gods."

"Regardless, you must have been waiting here for milennia looking for a good fight.  I'll duel you, one on one, if you get that eye thing to give me back my power to make it a fun fight."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 22, 2006)

Azrim/Kerin speaks in a low voice to his old body 
"OK Athear, you've got muscles you didn't know you had now and a very sharp shord straped to your back. Those muscles know how to use the sword even is you don't. If this gets ugly, and it looks like it might, pull that sword and wade in lad."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2006)

"There is no room for negotiation, you must flee or fight, all of you! This is my wyrd, this is my purpose" Wayfickle booms, his great voice echoing across the cliffs "ANY who seek to get past me either die or must kill me - the choice is yours"

[sblock=OOC]OK guys, presumably you aren't leaving so it's a fight. And here's the initiative order

Kori/Athear - 23
Kerin/Azrim - 20
Turin/Damien - 17
Damien/Kori -14
Athear/Kerin - 14
Jharvym - 11
Wayfickle - 11
Azrim/Turin - 5

Original body/current body - initiatve is obviously worked out on 'current body' lines and any magical bonuses have been ignored
[/sblock]
[sblock=Isida]This giant has a muscular humanoid build and handsome, well defined features. Its skin is milky white tinged with blue, and it has silvery white hair. Kori realises that any psionic/magical or supernatural effect it possesses should not work under the beholders gaze, though it could probably hurl a mean rock or crush you with a swipe of it's weapon[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2006)

Kori/Athear skids back, her hands fumbling for the unfamiliar bow.  "Be wary, his kind is as strong as stone!" she calls, "He could crush with a flung stone or a single swipe of his weapon, I beg you, attack him from afar!"

Suiting word to action, Kori bends Athear's bow and fits an arrow to the unfamiliar string.  She had watched Athear do this so many times... _Bend the bow, knock the arrow just above the finger, I think, sight along the shaft, pull, hope I don't hit anyone else... fire!_


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

Damien/Kori draws and loads her sling, while trying to determine what she can about it.

OOC: Some knowledge Kori has may be useful.  Any chance I can identify what this creature is or something about it?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 29, 2006)

[sblock=Bront]This giant has a muscular humanoid build and handsome, well defined features. Its skin is milky white tinged with blue, and it has silvery white hair. Damien/Kori realises that any psionic/magical or supernatural effect it possesses should not work under the beholders gaze, though it could probably hurl a mean rock or crush you with a swipe of it's weapon [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

Damien/Kori looks around for any large but usable amunition by the large creature.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 29, 2006)

[sblock=Bront]Nope, nothing there mate[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 29, 2006)

*Turin/Damien (AC 16, 17 w/Dodge, HP 78/78)*

Moving to the fore Turin/Damien draws the slender rapier from each sheath testing its weight, "Stand fast friends, in mine own youth I do remember practicing such tactics that our friend Damien doth favor, though they are not mine own.  Let us test this creature."

He tenses and springs forward rapier darting in towards one of the creatures legs, his eyes warily upon the morningstar.









*OOC:*


Initiative +6; Assess Opponent (Sense Motive +11 vs. Targets Bluff check); Dodge target is the giant, negates power attack bonus; Spring Attack +13 (1d6 dmg + 1d6 Skirmish + 2 Str + 3 Int); Moving in then moving back towards party; +8 to AC vs. AoO


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2006)

*Jharvym follows after the new Damien, moving to a flanking position with his Longsword.*

(OOC: Without powers, he can just whack with his Longsword)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 3, 2006)

Calling out a challenge Turin/Azrim levels Rivenoak at the Giant and spurs his trusty magebred stead into a charge.

OOC:
Turin/Azrim will use the Knights 'Test of Mettle' special ability(DC 18 I think) in an attempt to get the Giant to concentrate his attacks upon Turin/Azrim, as it's a swift action to activate this.

*AC 30 HP: 114/114
Rivenoak (+1 Lance) +15 1d8+4 x2 (double damage from charge) 10' reach.*


----------



## ringojim (Jul 3, 2006)

Athear/Kerin draws his greatsword and attacks.  

Kord please protect this body, I'd like to return it in one peace


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 5, 2006)

Kori/Athear skids back, her hands fumbling for the unfamiliar bow.  "Be wary, his kind is as strong as stone!" she calls, "He could crush with a flung stone or a single swipe of his weapon, I beg you, attack him from afar!"

Suiting word to action, Kori bends Athear's bow and fits an arrow to the unfamiliar string.  She had watched Athear do this so many times... _Bend the bow, knock the arrow just above the finger, I think, sight along the shaft, pull, hope I don't hit anyone else... fire!_. Kori/Athear lets go of the taut bow string with a snap and a hum, expecting (and hoping) that the arrow will fly true and straight, but it doesn't, it drops to the ground at her feet.

Ignoring the elf's cries to attack from afar Kerin/Azrim draws his trusty warhammer and strides forward, working his way closer to the giant in an effort to engage one of his race's ancient enemies.

Moving to the fore Turin/Damien draws the slender rapier from its sheath testing its weight, "Stand fast friends, in mine own youth I do remember practicing such tactics that our friend Damien doth favor, though they are not mine own.  Let us test this creature." As he speaks he moves steadily forward.

Damien/Kori draws and loads her sling, while trying to determine what she can about the giant.

Athear/Kerin draws his greatsword and attacks "Kord please protect this body, I'd like to return it in one peace"

Jharvym follows after the new Damien, moving to setup a flanking position with his Longsword.

The giant stops and plants his legs wide taking a defensive stance "I have fought many battles so do not take me for a fool" his face wears a mask of weary resignation. As he starts to twirl his morning star in a massive, deadly arc he says simply "The number that have made to the Masoleum are able to be counted on a single hand. Ar you sure you wish to chance your arms?".

The giant speaks to you all but his eyes never leave the mounted knight.

Calling out a challenge Turin/Azrim levels Rivenoak at the Giant and spurs his trusty magebred stead into a charge.

[sblock=Battle notes]Initiative begins with Wayfickle 70' away from you
Kori/Athear - draws bow, loads and fires (natural 1) (70' from Wayfickle)
Kerin/Azrim - draws warhammer and moves forward (50' from Wayfickle)
Turin/Damien - draws rapier and moves cautiously forward (20' from Wayfickle)
Damien/Kori - draws and loads sling (70' away from Wayfickle)
Athear/Kerin - draws sword and moves to attack (50' from Wayfickle)
Jharvym - draws sword and moves to attack from the opposite direction as Damien (to setup a flank) (40' from Wayfickle)
Wayfickle - sets himself for a charge 
Turin/Azrim - steadies Rivenoak and spurs his horse forward (20' from Wayfickle)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

"Look guy, we said before that we'd rather not fight, especially since you _just let an evil undead god bent on destroying the world PASS YOU_.  I don't know if he claimed he was going to relinquish his power but he's not.  But don't tell us we can only fight and then ask us why we picked that, you big oaf."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 5, 2006)

"The last one to best me entered a short time ago" the giant bellows "I am bound to fight again and again, even after a defeat. Destruction of the world would be a blessing. I do not enjoy this my friends"


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2006)

"Well, forgive us if we aren't too obliging on that," Damien/Kori says as she hurls a bullet and loads another.  "Nothing personal friend."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

"What have you done to piss off the gods that much that they would do something like this?"

"Anyways, you know I bet you could knock the number of required combats done by a factor of ten or more if you replaced that idiotic ring trap with either a death ray instead of a soul switch, or even just get rid of the rings and leave no way to cross.  Because right now, most of your defense plan seems to be to piss off the attackers until they leave, and I doubt this ever works."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2006)

_Come on, you can do better than this!  Athear spent most of his life perfecting this skill, trust in what his body can do.  Calm yourself, find your center..._ Kori/Athear thinks, as she knocks another arrow and fires, trying to relax a bit to let Athear's natural skill take over.

Inwardly she's also both amused and horrified at Jharvym's banter.  While she agreed with assessment of the situation, his delivery was... lacking in subtlety.  At least.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 5, 2006)

Turin/Damien continues his planned course of action, rapier drawn he darts in to strike and then move out of range.









*OOC:*


Dodge target is the giant, negates power attack bonus; Spring Attack +13 (1d6 dmg + 1d6 Skirmish + 2 Str + 3 Int); Moving in then moving back towards party; +8 to AC vs. AoO


----------



## ringojim (Jul 8, 2006)

While continuing to move in for an attack Athear/Kerin shouts
Is there no way we could release you from your burden friend giant, help us to help you


----------

